

Comcast to charge for Internet usage like cell phone companies charge for data - altern8
https://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/internet/data-usage-what-are-the-different-plans-launching/

======
ulfw
I like how everything people ACTUALLY bother to use is rate/time/bandwidth
limited, even though it might have been unlimited before (most mobile plans
were unlimited and now the GB limits are going down every year, most cable/DSL
plans were unlimited and now are becoming capped...) whereas things DON 'T use
as much anymore went from expensive (remember $0.20/min calls and SMS) to
free/unlimited/thrown. Hm...

------
No1
Is this "Flexible Data Option" supposed to be a joke?

Reduce your data cap 98.3% (300 GB to 5 GB) for a 12.5% ($5) bill reduction,
but you forfeit the bill reduction if you go over the cap and pay an
additional $1/GB for overages.

That's worse than a cellular data plan.

~~~
ulfw
Why would you expect your almost-monopoly cable provider to be better than
your almost-duopoly wireless provider?

(depending on location)

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8639038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8639038)

~~~
jaytaylor
My comment was apparently moved.. this was very confusing. Wish there were
notifications for this type of thing ;)

~~~
dang
"Comments moved to..." means that your comment, which used to be here in a
duplicate thread, has been moved into the main thread on the same story.
That's HN's current way of merging threads. We don't do it without reporting
that we did it.

~~~
jaytaylor
Now I understand. Thanks for the info!

~~~
dang
You're welcome!

The ways of HN tend to be laconic. If you're ever confused again, just email
hn@ycombinator.com. Easy questions usually get quick replies; harder ones take
longer.

------
badmadrad
further reasons to do everything you can to not support this company.

